# VLC on iPad 2 ??



## psxp (May 23, 2006)

Hi, I can't find any information regarding the performance of VLC on iPad 2. Does anyone have any experience or have links?

Help keep me on an iOS Device


----------



## jhuynh (Mar 21, 2011)

psxp said:


> Hi, I can't find any information regarding the performance of VLC on iPad 2. Does anyone have any experience or have links?
> 
> Help keep me on an iOS Device


Unless you have VLC downloaded already, wasn't it pulled from the appstore?


----------



## Adrian. (Nov 28, 2007)

Yeah it was. CineXPlayer for DivX movies is still around though. Glad I have my VLC app.


----------



## cdncableguy (Nov 4, 2007)

Crazy question and I doubt it is doable but

Is it possible to get vlc from someone who has it and copy it to my imac so I can install it on my ipad?


----------



## Stephanie (Jul 21, 2004)

Why was VLC pulled?


----------



## whatiwant (Feb 21, 2008)

cdncableguy said:


> Crazy question and I doubt it is doable but
> 
> Is it possible to get vlc from someone who has it and copy it to my imac so I can install it on my ipad?


not unless you "bought it" I don't think so. Though, to be honest, the app was pulled from the store before pretty crucial milestones in development were achieved which make it a less than desirable option. For example, this app cannot output to TV. It also cannot utilize AirPlay. So if you're just intending to watch these movies on the iPad (or iPhone as the case may be) then it would be fine. For me it wasn't. 
I ended up purchasing an app which I'm extremely happy with called AVPlayer, well worth the money, and the developer is always making updates to the app to improve it.

EDIT: the iPad compatible version is called AVPlayerHD AVPlayerHD for iPad on the iTunes App Store


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 26, 2010)

I have also heard and read great things about AVPlayer... When VLC no longer works for me (either by features or iOS distribution), I will go for AVPlayer.


----------



## Paul82 (Sep 19, 2007)

I have both cinxplayer and vlc. If you are willing to jailbreak it might be a possibility to get it from a friend, or even if not if they are a very trusting friend they could authorize your device on their account... But as mentioned there are several other options, some free some paid, and most are at least as good if not better than vlc was, aside from AirPlay support etc I found the iOS version of vlc to be rather buggy and prone to crash.


----------



## jhuynh (Mar 21, 2011)

Stephanie said:


> Why was VLC pulled?


One of the major contributors to the VLC project went on a crusade because the GPL that VLC is released under isn't compatible with the appstore terms/conditions.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 26, 2010)

jhuynh said:


> One of the major contributors to the VLC project went on a crusade because the GPL that VLC is released under isn't compatible with the appstore terms/conditions.


FWIW, VLC themselves pulled the product from the App Store, not Apple.


----------



## jhuynh (Mar 21, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> FWIW, VLC themselves pulled the product from the App Store, not Apple.


FWIW, it was ONE developer. VLC as a group wanted to keep the product in the app store I believe.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 26, 2010)

jhuynh said:


> FWIW, it was ONE developer. VLC as a group wanted to keep the product in the app store I believe.


One developer, who happens to work for Nokia!

Here's more:
VLC app removed from App Store


----------



## psxp (May 23, 2006)

jawknee said:


> not unless you "bought it" I don't think so. Though, to be honest, the app was pulled from the store before pretty crucial milestones in development were achieved which make it a less than desirable option. For example, this app cannot output to TV. It also cannot utilize AirPlay. So if you're just intending to watch these movies on the iPad (or iPhone as the case may be) then it would be fine. For me it wasn't.
> I ended up purchasing an app which I'm extremely happy with called AVPlayer, well worth the money, and the developer is always making updates to the app to improve it.
> 
> EDIT: the iPad compatible version is called AVPlayerHD AVPlayerHD for iPad on the iTunes App Store


Hey, thanks for the comments. I will check out that player. Yeah, I want to be able to watch unconverted video from my iOS device (iPHone/iPad) 

I know about the streamming type apps, but I want to be able to watch without needing to stream.


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> One developer, who happens to work for Nokia!
> 
> Here's more:
> VLC app removed from App Store


While he may have had an ulterior motive for getting it pulled, his argument is valid. The GPL (v2 or 3) is NOT compatible with the App Store. While this sucks he was correct in this. Not that I want to see VLC gone from the App Store but it is important to properly follow the licensing terms laid out.


----------

